# Telefonnumern vom Tourist Info und Angelshop in Beinheim + Seltz



## Münzi09 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

möchte demnächst mal über die Grenze fahren und in Beinheim oder/und Seltz angeln.Hat jemand vieleicht Adressen oder Telefonnumern wo mann Informationen und Tageskarten bekommen kann? habe gehört das es in Beinheim Im Tabak Shop Karten geben soll (sollen aber ausverkauft sein) gibt es in Beinheim noch eine andere Adresse wo mann die Tageskarte bekommen kann? 

Weß jemand wo mann in Seltz die Karte bekommen kann? Adresse für Navi oder Tel währe super.

Thx


----------



## mlkzander (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonnumern vom Tourist Info und Angelshop in Beinheim + Seltz*

http://www.app-seltz.eu/documents/Fiches_réglementation_2009.pdf

http://www.app-seltz.eu/cartepeche.asp


----------



## Münzi09 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonnumern vom Tourist Info und Angelshop in Beinheim + Seltz*

vielen Dank!


----------



## Münzi09 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonnumern vom Tourist Info und Angelshop in Beinheim + Seltz*

kann jemand ein gutes Gewässer empfehlen in Seltz wo mann Hecht und Zander momentan gut fängt?
Am besten in Seltz da es in Beinheim keine Tageskarten mehr geben soll im Tabac Shop.;+


----------



## mlkzander (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonnumern vom Tourist Info und Angelshop in Beinheim + Seltz*

wenn ich mir den rhein in der gegend bei google earth da so anschaue,
finde ich auf anhieb 10 erfolgversprechende stellen
schau nach stellen, die sich vom kanalisierten fluss abheben
das funktioniert an fast jedem fluss so:
rinnen 
verwirbelungen
kehrwasser
gumpen
löcher
buhnen (ganz heiss)
wurzeln/bäume im wasser
schilfkanten
stellen wo z.b. steinschüttung in sand übergeht
steil abfallende kanten im fluss
unterspülte ufer
enge aussenkurven
uferabrisse
abrisskanten hinter sandbänken

reicht das?


----------



## Münzi09 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telefonnumern vom Tourist Info und Angelshop in Beinheim + Seltz*

ja vielen Dank das reicht mir vollkommen aus die Tips:q

da sollte ich bestimmt was finden!!

Thx!!


----------



## Christian91 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Telefonnumern vom Tourist Info und Angelshop in Beinheim + Seltz*

coole Sache die gleiche Frage hatte ich auch.
Ebenfalls nochmal danke^^


----------



## Münzi09 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Telefonnumern vom Tourist Info und Angelshop in Beinheim + Seltz*

Hi Christian91,

hast du mal Lust in Seltz zusammen angeln zu gehen?

Bin übrigens Morgen Im Grand Epple.

Grüße


----------



## Denis1988 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Telefonnumern vom Tourist Info und Angelshop in Beinheim + Seltz*

Hi kann man mir bitte jemand helfen würde gerne wisse wo der Angeladen in Seltz die Links oben funktionieren nicht wär echt Super. Und ich wollte fragen ob man den auch am Rhein zelten kann ? 

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------

